
America's Top States for Business (2017) - nodesocket
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/11/americas-top-states-for-business-2017-overall-ranking.html
======
karljtaylor
Nevada at 39, Delaware at 40, and Wyoming at 27 feels curious.

